# Kona Shred - Large Frame for DJ?



## End user (Jul 8, 2010)

So a few days ago I got my gf'ds son a Norco Evolution and well I got my mtb spark back after riding it. The bike felt weird but no different then riding my 88 GT Performer but way cramped then my old Stinky Primo. Anyways next day I found an Avent Jibster locally and went out and got it.










Well shiat should have rode it more as I got home trying to so some tricks I'm getting 2" or so of toe-overlap. I'm sure I can minimize this but seems like it would cause a few wipe outs. So I gave the bike to my gf'ds daughter and now shes wants to go riding so now I have to get another bike.

Now I'm 6' 190+ lb and would like to do dj/trail and in city riding but not sure if a dedicated DJ bike will do as with my size it will feel cramped after a few hours.

I found a Kona Shred locally but the frame size is large.










Now I thinking I want to do more dj then say xc as it'll be easier to dump the bikes into the Bronco and drive to the trails allowing me to bike more often but I don't wanna feel all BMX cramped all day on the other hand I'm looking for better control on jumps but I guess practice will solve this to some extent.

So would I be better off with a smaller frame/larger seat post or the bigger frame like in the photo?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

on DJ bikes, you don't ride with the saddle all up in your junk like an XC bike, so i don't think that frame would be ideal as a true jumper. but if you're not that hardcore, like to ride singletrack, and cruise around town, then it would be just fine.

if you can get it for a good deal, then why not? you said you're just getting back into biking, so it would be nice to have a versatile bike.

riding *ANY *DJ bike around town for a few hours is going to feel cramped. if you want to commute, get a road bike.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm 5'-6" and rode a med Kona Shred and loved it. I built it up beefier and rode DH with it too so I think you at 6'-0" the large would be fine. I even rode some mild XC trails and it was fine cuz I kept my gears. 

So if you're getting a good deal I would go for it. If it's all stock hopefully you're getting it for around 400-500. The Shred didn't come with great components so try to talk the seller down some to allow for bread leftover to invest in a fork and wheel set. I had a Marz Z1 fork and some Azonic Outlaw wheel set and it was cherry after that.


----------



## End user (Jul 8, 2010)

ServeEm said:


> I'm 5'-6" and rode a med Kona Shred and loved it. I built it up beefier and rode DH with it too so I think you at 6'-0" the large would be fine. I even rode some mild XC trails and it was fine cuz I kept my gears.
> 
> So if you're getting a good deal I would go for it. If it's all stock hopefully you're getting it for around 400-500. The Shred didn't come with great components so try to talk the seller down some to allow for bread leftover to invest in a fork and wheel set. I had a Marz Z1 fork and some Azonic Outlaw wheel set and it was cherry after that.


I can probably get it for 340/60 CDN. I want the bike to be semi comfortable (I won't be doing 8+ hour rides in the mountains anymore like when I was 20) but I wonder if the longer/higher seat tube will make jumping less enjoyable? I 36 so don't plan on going too crazy buy you never know I guess will see with my herniated disk 

Maybe I'll just have to piss the gf off even more with wasting money and buy two dedicated bikes lol

There's also a couple more bikes I want to too look

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/bik/1813773918.html

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/bik/1811709320.html


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

the Haro looks like a spare parts bin nightmare. it may have worked great for the previous owner, but do you really want to ride a single speed with a 24in rear wheel? i would stay away from the Haro. (i own 4 bikes and they're all single speed, and i would not give that Haro a second look, FWIW.)

i would also stay away from the Norco. it's a good bike at a decent price, but you would feel even more cramped on that small frame. you'd look goofy as well. i can't imagine any 6ft 190# person being comfortable on a size small frame, without a setback seatpost, 150mm+ stem and 2in riser bar.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

if you're worried about jumping the Kona, don't! Kona built their name around solid frames for DH/FR, so it's a good choice for what you want out of a bike. the seat tube may be tall (for a dedicated jump bike), but just slam your seatpost and you'll have plenty of room.


----------



## End user (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I'll probably go with the Kona pending proper test ride NOT like the Jibster  

I'm not too worried about breaking the bike but more geometry wize. Don't really want to get something that is just not proper at all for jumping mind you back in the early 90's use to jump by Brodie Catalyst quite often.

If it comes down to it I can always sell it in a few months and buy a proper sized DJ bike.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Yea for the price I'd do it. The geo is perfect for what you wanna do. I did slam my seat so it'd stay clear when I jumped and it felt great in the air. You're not hella heavy but I'd start looking for a better fork, my stock fork didn't last that long.


----------



## End user (Jul 8, 2010)

Also I thinking of checking out a Specialized P! Mid Size frame http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/bik/1825894492.html


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

at 6ft 190# i don't think you should be looking at anything under a size Large frame.


----------



## End user (Jul 8, 2010)

Well the Kona is a write off as even though buddy knew I was coming (1 hour away) to check it out after work and there was no one else interested in it he sold it to someone 15 min before I got there. POS

Checked out the Specialized P1 and it was perfect fit but only had the rear brake and a single gear set up so I'll hold off for now as I want at least rear gears and both brakes.


----------

